# urinal hanger screw



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My apprentice did this about two months ago. It didn't leak until I put my wrench on the Sloan valve to tweak it a hair. Then it turned into a PITA. On my dime. I fixed it by cleaning it, fluxing, and wiping solder into it.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Who layed out and/or inspected the apprentices work? They maybe should have caught the fact the water pipe was at the hangar location? Who supplied the screws long enough to penetrate the backing? Who was the journeyman supervising this apprentice, maybe it is more his fault. Everyone knows an apprentice is only to work under the direct supervision of a journeyman or master plumber.:whistling2:Oops was that you?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

jjbex said:


> My apprentice did this about two months ago. It didn't leak until I put my wrench on the Sloan valve to tweak it a hair. Then it turned into a PITA. On my dime. I fixed it by cleaning it, fluxing, and wiping solder into it.


I don't like to be a killjoy. But the fix is wrong. What about the little lump of solder that is sticking in the hole? Ever hear of hydraulic jump? 

That water jumping around is going to make more holes.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> My apprentice did this about two months ago. It didn't leak until I put my wrench on the Sloan valve to tweak it a hair. Then it turned into a PITA. On my dime. I fixed it by cleaning it, fluxing, and wiping solder into it.


 I think thats called a patch....its gonna leak again one day too. IMO.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

At the very least, I would have cut it right over the hole and soldered in a repair coupling.

But what do I know??


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I had done a few repairs that way many years ago until one came back to haunt me. A slip copper coupling is the way I would have done that now, but "Nacho" probably would have a sharkbite handy for that..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

jj, if you still have access, go back and couple it, it's going to come back and bite hard.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Who layed out and/or inspected the apprentices work? They maybe should have caught the fact the water pipe was at the hangar location? Who supplied the screws long enough to penetrate the backing? Who was the journeyman supervising this apprentice, maybe it is more his fault. Everyone knows an apprentice is only to work under the direct supervision of a journeyman or master plumber.:whistling2:Oops was that you?


Cant bash him, maybe it was just a fixture replacement or something. He never stated that he roughed the place in.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe urinals have to be on a concealed metal carrier in IL. What was he doing putting screws through a wood block in the first place?

I can't say I like the method of repair.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Based on all your past posts JJ, I'm assuming you were tired and going back tomorrow to make it right.Right.:yes:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah you could be right house. It seemed like the apprentice got bashed over it though.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If I recall correctly, our local and state let 4th and 5th year apprentices run wild and free. The reason I am pissing and moaning is because the urinal has latitude where the mounting brackets have to be placed at. He happened to align it right under the water lookout, if you step back, it just screams at you. At the bottom of the wall, the water riser was about 2" behind the wall, he braced it in such a way that he pulled the riser out of plumb to where it was about a 1/4" behind the wall. He used way longer screws than were necessary. A lot of circumstances came together to make this one happen. This was at a fab shop, and the superintendent fell in love with the apprentice, not in a gay way, and is having both of us go his daughter's house in another state to install a basement bathroom, putting us up for the night and putting us on per diem.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A lot of urinals are illegal in Illinois then. As a matter of fact, I have never used them. I have used carriers for lavs, that's it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

890.630 C) 

Wall-Hung Fixtures . Wall-hung fixtures shall be rigidly supported by a concealed metal supporting member so that no strain is transmitted to the fixture connection. 

I always use a carrier. There are alot of fixtures that are IMHO not compliant.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That don't say nothing about being a wall carrier. A hanger bracket is metal, and it's concealed by the urinal. That's taking the strain off the spud.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Like I said, it's just IMO. 

I like carriers.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I have never pulled a urinal off a carrier. Every single one has been brackets.


----------

